# Paint repair



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I've just had a couple of scrapes repaired on my car and although it's looking immaculate at the moment, how long should I leave it until I can safely clean the car again, especially using a PW?

BTW, a quick one for the mods, I'm sure I posted this here yesterday but it seems my thread has been deleted, any ideas?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its oven baked 2k then crack on , it was most likley jet washed at the garage


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Not sure if it was baked or not. I think it would've been more of a smart repair, scrapes to the front and rear corners of both bumpers, neither would've been removed and it was completed in a day and a half. I imagine the paint was cured using one of those infrared lamps.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hmm go easy on it for a couple of weeks then , id always be carefull over the repairs just to be safe


----------

